# Earliest use of topwater lures?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've always considered topwater lures as a hot weather or summer lure. Something that's definately used in warmer water temps. Even so, it's great fun to see a fish "blow up" on a topwater lure. 

What's the earliest time of the year that you've had success, using topwater lures?
What were you using?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Around spawn time and post spawn for the most part but they will occasionally eat it earlier depending on the lake and conditions.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

48 degree surface temp is the coldest I've taken fish on topwater. 50 is generally the magic mark for me.


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

latest issue of bassmaster had a nice article bout froggin during pre and spawn


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll use a pop-r every once in a while pre spawn but the majority of my topwater is during and after the spawn.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Bowhunter57 said:


> What's the earliest time of the year that you've had success, using topwater lures?
> What were you using?
> 
> Thank you, Bowhunter57[/COLOR]


Last season was the first time I tried the buzzbait in cold water. It worked.

I was fishing in water temps in the 40s on a pretty shallow flat. And I was mainly throwing traps to get a reaction bite. I had caught a few on the trap, but I thought I would try the buzzbait and see if I could pull one out of some of the thicker vegetation with one of them. It worked. And I was pretty surprised if I don't say so myself. But a reaction strike is a reaction strike. I only caught three on the buzzbait that day. But what the heck, it was fun.
I don't recommend throwin' your arm off with the buzzbait in water that cold. But if you've got choppy water and high sun pullin' 'em into active mode, it's worth fifty casts to me to keep 'em honest.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

A few years back I remember catching my earliest buzzbait fish in Ohio on March 31st. There was a week long warm spell and the fish were shallow feeding so I decided to give the ol' buzzbait a try and after about 5 casts I caught the first one. The conditions were just right for this. Normally I like the water temps to be around 50-55 before I start to throw topwater. By the second week in April I always have a buzzbait tied on.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

I caught one yesterday in a licking county pond. Small rebel popper, saw swirls in the shallows as i pulled a worm in, so tied it on and only caught 1 but it was a great hit....water temp in that pond was probably slightly over 50


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

A few years back i had a great day on a downsized buzzbait on one of the first days after ice-out. I didn't get a water temp, but it was plenty cold. I was quite surprised. It was a couple day warm trend, high sun, and a consistent breeze. Bunch of big females were stacked on the windswept shore, the stuff of dreams for the first time out of the year. I had been throwing all kinds of stuff to no avail. I'll always have a buzzer ready to go in the pre-spawn after that day. I've done ok with frogs earlier than i thought they would work before also. Never count out the topwater, bass are designed to kill from below their quarry..


----------

